# Slipped disc and Nux Vomica



## Saxloveschicken (May 30, 2013)

Hi,

My 9 year old gsd cross has a suspected slipped disk, after an episode of temporary paralysis of his hind legs last week, with only some movement coming back. He hasn't had an xray yet, but is on metacam for this. Nux Vomica seemed to match his symptoms so I tried this.

Its my first time giving homeopathic medicine and could do with some help is assessing the reaction. I'd read that sometimes the symptoms will show themselves and that this means the remedy is likely to be the right one. I gave him mix comics last night and today his back legs which had hugely recovered now seem paralysed again much worse than before.

I think most likely this is unrelated but I wanted to check with the opinions of people who are more experienced with this. Whether this is a sign that it might be working.

Obviously we have another appointment with the vet, but I doubt he is familiar with homeopathy so opinions here will be useful.

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## Saxloveschicken (May 30, 2013)

Sorry, my phone corrected nux vomica to mix comics.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I would use someone trained in homeopathy with something like a slipped disk. An evaluation by a K9 chiro can also be helpful: Doctors, worldwide, certified in animal chiropractic by the American Veterinary Chiropractic Association


----------

